# Are my M-Parallels OEM or aftermarket??



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Just drove 400 miles round trip to pick up a set of m parallel wheels for the 740i.. They are all 18x8, and they have BMW stamped on the back but not the BMW symbol.. 

They are in good shape with minor rash on 1 of them (will polish out) I am needing to know so that I can pick up a centercap that the seller left at home (I didnt feel like waiting for him to drive 20 miles round trip to go get it..)

Also Would be nice to know if they are OEM (lighter, ect)

They have a manufacturer's date of 06/99 stamped on them as well.. 

Any help would be great..


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds authentic. pictures of the various stampings on the back side and of the face of the rim will be helpful. get us those. i bet they will look great. kinda wish my style 89 wheels were 18 inch. mine are 19 inch and let me just tell you, the tires are a pain in the arse to get and are quite expensive compared to the 18 inch tires.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If it's OE you should see BMW part numbers on the back, here is my spare:




























From "Q", this is an example of a front:









And a rear:


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

GReat! mine have those! I will snap some pictures when I get to the house. So do I have 4 fronts? or was 18x8 all around an option?


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Some curbage, but overall I am pleased. No bends ect.. Should spruce up the daily.. Also much easier to clean..:thumbup:


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Got the other tires mounted today. So looks like I will be putting them on the car tonight...


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am pretty sure sport package "stock" came as a staggared size set up, but people have done four "fronts" so they could rotate wheels and tires.

Some say they are boring, but Style 37 M-Pars are my all time favorite wheels.


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Mounted. I will snap better pictures in the daylight. :eeps: I have some muddy fendergap.. but a bath and the Eibachs Im ordering should solve that.:thumbup:


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Cleaned the wells...


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Some day shots... Im in love... Also I got stopped at the gas station so someone could tell me how much they liked my car.. I know All I did was put stock wheels on the car, but I like simple and when the manufacturer did it right why stray from perfection.?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks great! Those are some of my all-time favorite BMW wheels.


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks nice...but it appears you may have 5 series tires mounted. If you do...when it's time to purchase new tires...you may want to change up to the 7 series OD (overall diameter) tire size. The 7 series uses a larger (235/50/18) tire on the 8"x18" wheel versus the 5 series which uses a (235/40/18) tire on the 8"x18" wheel.


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

They are 5 series tires... I am debating on what to do.. The tires are in great shape and are runflats... hard to pull them off..


----------



## 740icraze (Jan 25, 2008)

i had those wheels also on the 740 i had..they look great...


----------

